# dock/deck



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Starting this 1 next month/prime & 2 coats Duration...if we can keep the birds off it!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy Dock Painterman! Is that a private home or a clubhouse? Can't wait to see that video!:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL...Clubhouse! I think I'll need a boat to get around to painting the gray skirt board.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice jobsite. I just LOVE spindles.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

That is one job I would not want to do. I cannot wait to see the end result. Very Very nice work enviroment that is for sure... Probably tempting to grab a chair and just watch lol.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It'll be a couple of months before we get the "official" go ahead. To many board members,but we did get the wink,wink nudge,nudge as to us getting the project. I sent them all a copy of this same video along with our detailed proposal and good,better,best choices of product.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> LOL...Clubhouse! I think I'll need a boat to get around to painting the gray skirt board.


Save the skirtboard for last. Rent a wave runner for the last day to paint it. Finish it up and then tear it up :thumbup: Then bill the HO for the rental.


----------

